# Probleme mit Receiver Kathrein UFS 922



## JMRiehm (29. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß das wir hier im PC Forum unter uns PClern  sind.
Aber evtl. hat jemand ähnliche Probleme oder eine Idee!

Ich habe letzte Woche einen neuen Digital-Receiver mir zugelegt.
Kathrein UFS 922: Twin-Receiver, HD fähig, inkl 1 TB Festplatte.
Die Software ist auf dem neusten Stand!
*
Nun das Problem:*
Bei ca. jedem zweitem Einschalten ist das Bild des Senders zerissen und abgehackt. Ein Umschalten in andere Kanäle bringt keine Besserung.
Wenn ich dann ins Archiv gehe und einen aufgenommen Film starte wird dieser ebenfalls genauso abgehackt angezeigt.

Startet man den Receiver über die Fernbedienung erneut ist alles OK und die aufgenommenen Filme des Archiv werden auch ruckelfrei angezeigt.

Die Software ist auf dem neusten Stand 2.00.
Zudem wurde per USB das update auf 2.01 eingespielt, da ich ein CI-Modul mit einer HD+ Karte über den HD+ Shop gekauft habe.
Angeschlossen sind 2 Sat-Kabel an beiden Eingängen, so wie in der Anleitung beschrieben.

Manchmal ca. 1x von 10 hängt sich der Receiver bei der Authenifizierung des CI-Moduls auf und lässt sich nur noch über den I/O-Schalter ausschalte.
Zudem ist es hin und wieder so, dass der Receiver sich während dem Startvorgang aufhängt und auf dem Bildschirm nur farbige Streifen erscheinen (auch ohne eingestecktes CI-Modul). Dann hilft ebenfalls nur ein komplettes Aus- und Einschalten.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich einfach zu dämlich bin (die Receiver sind ja inzwischen alle mit Linux augestattet, sind ja halbe Computer),
oder ob er wirklich eine Macke hat!

Hat jemand Infos dazu oder ähnliche Probleme?

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

Also, wenn der auch aufgenommene Filme einmal mit, einmal ohne Fehler abspielt, dann ist da sicher ein Defekt vorhanden, vielleicht auch nur am Kabel zum TV? Oder tritt der Fehler NIE auf, wenn Du den Receiver NICHT am TV-Kabel (als dem Kabel von der Wand bzw. vom Satelliten zum Receiver) dranhast? Ich würd auch unbedingt Kathrein kontaktieren, bei so teuren Geräten sollte man da auch Hilfe erwarten.


----------



## JMRiehm (29. Juli 2011)

Hallo Herbboy,

ich habe den Receiver soeben 2 x aus- und wieder eingeschaltet. Momentan zickt er *nicht *rum!
Der Receiver ist per HDMI mit dem TV verbunden. Dieses Kabel habe ich mir dazu bestellt: Kabel HDMI

Wenn er das nächste Mal zickt, werde ich das HDMI Kabel aus- und wieder einstecken beim Receiver,
sowie beim TV einen anderen HDMI-Anschluss verwenden (sind 4 HDMI-Anschlüsse am TV dran).
Mal sehen, ob es am HDMI-Kabel liegt, wobei ich eigentlich dachte, ein extra gutes gekauft zu haben!

Kathrein habe ich über ein Kontaktformular auch angeschrieben - mal sehen wann von denen eine Antwort kommt.

Ich schreibe hier weiter, sobald ich neue Erkenntnisse habe!

Danke für die Hilfe schon mal, Herbboy! 

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2011)

Hast Du denn auch Scart? Du könntest ja dann mal testen, ob es auch per Scart auftritt. Ein extra-gutes HDMI-Kabel braucht man an sich nicht, aber ein billigeres kann halt eher mal nen Fehler haben ein gutes, ein gutes kann aber auch mal defekt sein


----------



## JMRiehm (29. Juli 2011)

Gute Idee - da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht!!!

Ja, Scart-Kabel habe ich noch in Unmengen rumliegen von den alten Receivern.

Wenn sich das Bild beim HDMI dann nicht verbessert, stecke ich mal das Scart-Kabel dran!
Beim Receiver kann man umschalten, wie das Bild ausgegeben werden soll, HDMI oder Scart.

So langsam freu ich mich mal auf das nächste "Zicken" 

JMR


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo JMR,
habe den selben Receiver hier stehen aber bisher keine dieser Probleme gehabt, habe aber auch keine Module im Einsatz,
evtl. zickt der Receiver wegen des Moduls. Soll da ab und an mal Probleme geben hab ich irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt als ich auf der Suche war wie ich meine Programmliste sichern kann.
Evtl. auch mal probehalber den Medienserver abschalten falls dieser aktiviert ist.
Was auch nicht verkehrt wäre, einfach mal die Signalstärke deiner Schüssel messen (geht ja im Receiver) ggf. nachstellen, half bei meinen Schwager der auch immer wieder sporadische Bild/Ton Hänger hatte (auch mit dem UFS922).

Gruß
Rastamen

[EDIT]
Jetzt gerade erst noch mal genauer gelesen.... Du hast die Probleme ja auch ohne Modul, hier würde ich das Teil gleich mal umtauschen. Mein alter UFS822 verabschiedete sich auch mit sporadischen Fehlern, war alles dabei inkl. aufhängen und nicht mehr hochfahren. Hier war es warscheinlich ein defektes Netzteil daß die Fehler verursacht hat nach nicht ma 2 Jahren, wurde aber anstandslos von Amazon zurückerstattet und den UFS922 stand nichts mehr im Wege .


----------



## JMRiehm (30. Juli 2011)

Ok und Danke für Deine Antwort, Rastamen,

heute habe ich den TV und Receiver gerade eben angeschaltet.
Und schon hat er wieder gezickt!!!
Am HDMI-Kabel lag es aber nicht! (Habe es in einen anderen Anschluss gesteckt und sogar umgedreht!)

Dann habe ich mir die Anzeige, wenn man "OK" drückt, angeschaut!

Bei der *Signalstärke *stand: 80
Aber die *Signalqualität *ist zwischen 0 und 99% hin- und hergesprungen!

Bei ARD, ZDF und WDR ist alles Ok.
Aber bei RTL. Kika oder auch PRO7HD, oder SAT1HD sprang die Signalqualität dauern hin- und her.

Als Laie würde ich sagen, es liegt an dieser springenden Signalqualität, weiß aber nicht warum!

Brauche ich eine neues LNB auf dem Dach (meins ist ja bereits 10 Jahre alt)
Oder kann man irgendwo am Receiver was ändern, um die springende Signalqualität zu verbessern?

Ratlose Grüße!
JMR

PS: Medienserver habe ich gar nicht aktiviert, da ich kein Netzwerk bis jetzt angeschlossen habe.


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Mich irritiert halt das halt die Aufnahmen mal ruckeln und mal nicht, ansonsten würde ich die Schüssel mal ein bisschen nachjustieren wenns denn möglich wäre, ein neues LNB würde ich da jetzt nicht unbedingt verbauen wenns nicht irgendwie undicht oder angefressen ist.
Am Receiver was ändern wüsste ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht.
Was noch zu erwähnen wäre, bei mir im Moment Signalstärke da Bewölkt bei 70%-80% je nach Programm und Signalqualität liegt auf jeden Sender konstant bei 99%.

Hast du auch die Grundeinstellung richtig durchgeführt, vor allem richtige Steuerung und LNB ausgewählt etc. ???


----------



## Rastamen (30. Juli 2011)

Hier mal meine Einstellungen, betreibe den Receiver durchgeschleift mit 1Kabel von der Schüssel (leider):

Software auch die 2.01(Build27)

SCR EInkabelsystem AUS
Tuner2 DURCHGESCHLEIFT
DISEq1.1
LNB Typ UNIVERSAL die möglichen Einstellungen drunter alle auf 1

evtl. auch nochmal das Update über die Schüssel laufen lassen wenns denn geht (die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt).

bin da aber auch kein Profi, hab da teilweise mal nachgegoogelt was das eine oder andere überhaupt ist 

hier mal n Threat http://board.mykathrein.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=12718
                                                            unten steht die Lösung wenns (hoffentlich) bei Dir genau so ist 

Und noch 2 die net so schön sind:

http://board.mykathrein.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=12705

http://board.mykathrein.de/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=8218


Gruß
Rastamen


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2011)

Die Signalqualität wäre bei Kabel-TV quasi die Sache "wie gut ist der Empfang", und das kann trotz guter SignalSTÄRKE am Hausverstärker liegen oder auch an den Kabeln - oder aber es kommt schon schwach im Haus an. Bei SAT also wäre da vlt. was mit dem LNB oder den Kabeln von dort bis zum Receiver,

Seltsam ist aber eben, dass auch Aufnahmen ruckeln - ich verstehe das aber korrekt: die gleiche Aufnahme geht mal einwandfrei, mal nicht? Das ganze würde eher darauf hindeuten, dass da ein Defekt vorliegt, und dieser Defekt verursacht dann vlt. auch die instabile Signalqualität IM Receiver,


----------



## JMRiehm (30. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ihn jetzt mal wieder angeschaltet und er läuft (jetzt mal wieder).
Was auch auf Herbboys Idee (defekt *im *Receiver)  hindeutet: Der Receiver hat ja eine Festplatte - und bis jetzt sind alle Aufnahmen ruckelfrei (absolut perfekt) aufgenommen worden. 
Wenn er bei jedem zweiten Einschalten spinnt, dann sollte doch von 5 Aufnahmen mindestens 1 auch wackeln!

Deswegen denke ich, das die Signale von der Schüssel sauber ankommen.
Zudem hatte ich davor ja zwei Receiver (einer analog und einer digital) dort stehen und da hatte ich *nie *irgendwelche Empfangsprobleme!

Die Einstellungen beim Kathrein sind korrekt (ich habe ja zwei Sat-Kabel)
SCR-Einkabelsystem: Aus
Tuner 2: Anschlusskabel getrennt
Tuner 2: Signalkonfiguration wie Tuner 1
Übertragungskanal: DISEqC1.1
Satelit: 19,2E Astra
Frequenz: 10743MHz

Transponder:
Polarisation: Horizontal
Symbolrate: 22000


JMR

PS: Danke Rastaman für den Hinweis zu dem Kathrein Board.


----------



## JMRiehm (31. Juli 2011)

Zur Info:

Wenn ich das CI-Modul inkl. der HD+ Karte entferne, läuft der Receiver wie am Schnürchen!
Habe ihn 5x an und ausgeschaltet - alles kein Problem!

Ist natürlich doof, da ich für das CI-Modul inkl. der HD+ Karte nen Hunderter hingelegt habe!

Im Prinzip habe ich nur die Wahl das Gerät zu amazon zurückschicken zu lassen (kann man ja innerhalb von 2 Wochen machen),
und mir dann wieder ein neues identisches zu bestellen in der Hoffnung, das es dann *nicht *rumzickt!

JMR


----------



## Rastamen (31. Juli 2011)

Mahlzeit ,
also ich würde das Teil umtauschen, Amazon ist da auch recht fix was sowas angeht, kann man aber dann auch nur hoffen das der "neue" dann nicht die selben Zicken macht, nicht das am Ende die Firmware und die Module ihre Probleme miteinander haben.

Gruß
Rasta


----------



## JMRiehm (31. Juli 2011)

Ich denke auch, das ein Umtausch gut wäre. Alle Kartons und jeden Fitzel habe ich extra aufgehoben!
Es kann ja nur besser werden (hoffe ich doch) 

Jetzt schaue ich mir erst mal Formel 1 auf RTL in HD an.
Dafür schalte ich den Receiver jetzt 3x an und aus, dann sollte es bis 14.00 Uhr laufen 

JMR


----------



## Rastamen (31. Juli 2011)

Wird schon klappen , ansonsten soll ja ne Dreambox auch nicht schlecht sein wenn auch noch teurer  .
Wuensch Dir auf jeden fall nen Ruckelfreien, entspannenden Sonntag 

Gruß
Rasta


----------



## Herbboy (31. Juli 2011)

Hast Du mal bei der Website für HD+ geschaut, ob die Karte wirklich für genau dieses Receivermodell auch passt?


----------



## JMRiehm (31. Juli 2011)

Haha 
Dazu gibt´s eine lustige MediaMarkt Geschichte!

Ich bin zum MM gegangen und sagte ich habe den Receiver Kathrein 922 mit *CI Slot*.
Und ich brauche ein Modul mit einer HD+ Karte.
Der Verkäufer gab mir ein *CI+* Modul mit HD+ Karte.
Ich sagte, das ist doch *CI+*, ich habe nur *CI*!
Er sagte, das "müsste schon passen"

Also gekauft, ausprobiert nichts ging!!!

Dann zurück zum MM - der nächste Verkäufer -gesagt das es nicht geht!
Der sagt CI ist doch nur die Bezeichnung das *MUSS *klappen!!
Ich sage nein, er sagt ja und will das Modul nicht zurücknehmen!
Also Wallung gemacht im MM...

Dann kam ein dritter (endlich mal kompetenter) Verkäufer hinzu und der sagte:
" Ja klar geht das nicht!! Das CI+ Modul passt nur in einen CI+ Slot"
Für CI Slots gibt es das CI Legacy Modul - das wird aber nocht nicht verkauft, sie bekommen es erst in drei Monaten!!!

Naja, ich bekam mein Geld zurück und habe dann bei HD+ das passende CI Legacy Modul für den CI-Slot gekauft.

Deswegen, mit CI und CI+, da kenn ich mich inzwischen aus, das Modul passt auf jeden Fall!
Das hier war für mich zu CI und CI+ auch sehr hilfreich: HD+ | Infos und ein Shop zu HDTV, HD+, HD-Fernsehen, Receiver

Und der 922 steht hier grün angehackt, der ist dafür geeinget: http://www.hd-plus.de/#/wie-empfange-ich-hd-plus/hd-receiver-ci-slot/produkt-finder

MediaMarkt... wer noch nicht verloren hat geht da mal hin... 

JMR


----------



## JMRiehm (2. August 2011)

Heute kam die Antwort vom Kathrein Support, aufgrund meiner Fehlerbeschreibung:

---------------------------------

Sehr geehrter Herr XYZ,

auf Ihr Email möchten wir Ihnen gerne nachstehendes mitteilen. 

In diesem Fall handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um einen *Geräte-Defekt* Ihres Satelliten-Receiver. 

Bitte wenden Sie sich an Ihren Fachhändler / Vertragspartner der weitere Serviceschritte einleitet. 

Sie können das defekte Gerät auch direkt an unsere zentrale Servicestelle einsenden (Versand kostenpflichtig): 

E S C GmbH 
Elektronik-Service Chiemgau GmbH
Bahnhofstraße 108

83224 Grassau/Chiemgau 
Tel.: 08641 954515
Fax: 08641 954535 oder 36
Email: service@esc-kathrein.de
Internet: www.esc-kathrein.de

Legen Sie bitte dem Gerät eine kurze Fehlerbeschreibung und eine Kopie der Kaufrechnung (Garantienachweis) bei. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß 

********************************************************************************************* 
-----------------------------------

Ich habe nun eine Rücksendung bei amazon veranlasst.
Der neue Receiver wird morgen an mich rausgeschickt - den alten schicke  ich dann an amazon zurück und damit sollte alles erledigt sein!

Hoffe das der neue dann tadellos läuft, denn an für sich finde ich den Receiver mehr als Klasse!  

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Musst Du den neuen denn erstmal bezahlen? Ich kenn das bei amazon so: man bestellt selber neu, sendet das defekte zurück und kriegt dann halt sein Geld wieder ^^   Oder haben die wegen der mail von Kathrein einem Austausch zugestimm?


----------



## JMRiehm (2. August 2011)

Bei amazon kann man Artikel zurücksenden und hat (ich denke generell) die Wahl zwischen Erstattung des Kaufpreises oder einer Ersatzlieferung. 
Weil ich den Receiver ja haben möchte, habe ich die Ersatzlieferung gewählt.

Amazon schickt morgen den zweiten, neuen Receiver an mich raus. Am Donnerstag müsste er bereits da sein 
Den defekten Receiver soll ich innerhalb von 30 Tagen zurücksenden - und dann ist alles geregelt.

Schickt man den alten Receiver nicht zurück, wird der Kaufpreis des neuen Receiver nach 30 Tagen nachträglich belastet.
Ist auch logisch, denn dann habe ich ja zwei Receiver hier rumstehen, was dann wohl als gekauft gilt.

Bin aber sehr froh, auf amazon kann man sich wirklich verlassen! 

JMR

PS: Wenn der zweite dann besser läuft, bin ich mehr als zufrieden!


----------



## JMRiehm (4. August 2011)

Bin jetzt fertig!

Der neue Receiver kam heute morgen an und ich habe ihn gleich angeschlossen, gestartet, alle udpate installiert,
Programmliste geladen, CI-Modul inkl. HD+ Karte reingesteckt!

Es hat alles perfekt funktioniert. 
Die HD+ Sender laufen wie am Schnürchen!
Bin total zufrieden und beruhigt! 


*Und ihr könnt mich für verrückt oder paranoid halten, aber:*

Bei dem neuen Receiver war ein HDMI-Kabel dabei, so wie es auch auf der Verpackung draufsteht.

Bei dem Vorgänger, der so rumgezickt hat, war *kein *HDMI-Kabel dabei!
Das ist nur reine Spekulation, aber ich glaube fast, das den ersten Receiver auch jemand zurückgeschickt hat
und ich einen bereits zurückgesendeten erhalten habe. 

Das würde so einiges erklären... 

Onassis


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Das kann gut sein, es kann aber auch nur sein, dass Kathrein erst seit neuestem auch ein Kabel beilegt.


----------



## JMRiehm (4. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein, es kann aber auch nur sein, dass Kathrein erst seit neuestem auch ein Kabel beilegt.


Ich habe grade mal auf die Verpackung geschaut vom alten Receiver (denn ich morgen jetzt zurückschicken muss).
Dort ist das HDMI-Kabel abgebildet - also sollte es auch im Lieferumfang enthalten sein.

Kann aber auch sein, das jemand den Receiver bestellt hat, merkt das er  zickt und ihn innerhalb von 2 Wochen zurückschickt,
ohne zu sagen, dass  die Maschine einen Schuß hat.
Die bei amazon werden das Paket nur kurz anschauen und nicht auf jedes einzelne Kabel überprüfen.
Und dann steht er halt bei amazon wieder im Lager und wird weiterverkauft.

JMR


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Jo, das wird dann wohl so gewesen sein, wenn auch schon früher ein HDMI-kabel an sich dabei sien sollte..


----------

